
The Sad State of Entitled Web Developers - mattiemass
https://medium.com/swlh/the-sad-state-of-entitled-web-developers-e4f314764dd
======
sharemywin
I would argue if you don't want to fix it. then hire someone to. It will be
way cheaper than writing it in house and way more likely to succeed than
complaining.

